# JKD problems ?



## legend29 (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello all, I'm new to this site and can't wait to jump right in and seek advice and someday give some. I'm currently taken OJKD once a week, this class is private lessons, and it last two hours. Now my instructor is very knowledgable in a lot of arts, but chose OJKD as his base art. He doesn't teach for his main source of income, just as a secondary source. 

He is the only one in my area that teaches OJKD, there is an JKDC school, but it's an hour drive. Now my main interest at this time is OJKD, but my problem is, wth my instructor only teaching once a week, I feel this is not enough to satisfy my needs for training. I don't have no one to train with on the side, so my progress is slow. 

My instructor tells me since we only have two hours a week to train, we don't do many excercises that goes with a lot of kwoons. A regular class for me is, I salute first. We do some shadow boxing then, some punching and kicking with focus gloves. After that we move to trapping drills, and finally the Sil Lim Tao form.

This is great but I feel my brain is getting better but my body isn't. I feel we are rushed on certain things, just so we can fit a lot in to one session. I'm not getting the benefit of getting in great shape as a lot of people says happens when they join martial arts. I love my lessons each week, am considering taking on another art just to get other things that I'm missing. Does anyone know if this is a good idea or bad ? I've been in OJKD since August of last year. I don't want to confuse myself by learning multiple arts at once, especially since I'm so new. I'm considering going to the JKDC class as well as train once a week in OJKD. Will the training be close to the same system( Bai Jong, Trapping, etc. ) this way my body will catch up to my brain. I feel private lessons are good, but I also need a class enviroment, for drills and others to train with. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Black Bear (Jan 30, 2004)

I personally wouldn't drive an hour each way to train, but some people do. It's more bearable if you listen to books on tape/CD in the car. Get 'em from the library. 

You should be lifting weights. Another thing you could do is train in some JKD-friendly foundation skills like muay Thai kickboxing, or supplemental stuff like grappling. Kind of difficult to confuse ground reference points with OJKD ones.


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Bear _
> *I personally wouldn't drive an hour each way to train, but some people do. It's more bearable if you listen to books on tape/CD in the car. Get 'em from the library.
> 
> You should be lifting weights. Another thing you could do is train in some JKD-friendly foundation skills like muay Thai kickboxing, or supplemental stuff like grappling. Kind of difficult to confuse ground reference points with OJKD ones. *



Does your instructor have any other students?  If so, maybe you guys can train/practice outside of class.

If you do decide to go to another school in addition, you might as well go to the JKDC place.  There will be differences, but there will also be more similarities than with any other art you'll probably find.


----------



## legend29 (Feb 1, 2004)

Once in awhile someone will come up from out of state that he use to teach, and we'll train together, but this is very seldom. I'm just worried about joining another school, because I might pick up bad habbits. Then again I could learn something that would be benefit me later.

There is a good Muay Thai school here, but again I don't know if it  will be more damaging than good for me too learn another art so early. I really want to get involved in JKD more, and hopefully open up a Kwoon in my town.


----------



## Samurai (Feb 2, 2004)

legend29 are you in Indiana?
If so send me a Private email through this site.

Thanks,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 2, 2004)

I'd check out the muay Thai place. If they're good, train responsibly, and they're good folks to be with, I'd train there. You can't get worse by doing muay Thai.


----------



## William E. Holland II (Aug 16, 2004)

Legend,


Have you considered any video tapes. Perhaps your instructor can suggest some. Perhaps the person or organization that he is certified under has some.

I currently have 4 tapes available. 

1. Footwork and Mobility
2. Speed & Power Development
3. In Fighting
4. The Ways of Attack

Each is easy to follow and do drills with.

Personally, you should train each move or drill slowly for proper form and technique 

Then start adding a little speed and snap

Then add power by striking bags and pads 

And finally you can train for combat reality and tactical application with a partner.

My organization will hopefully be making available our workouts by way of live web cam footage so that you can train at home while wathcing our class. 

Good luck to you,

William E. Holland II

www.ijkda.com
www.tactixtrainingcenter.com
www.forumco.com/tactixtalk


----------



## stick3435 (Aug 18, 2004)

Legend, 



I understand your problem is your really just want to train moreand youre blessed with the time to do it.  Dont rule out anything



You could easily do another styleand it really doesnt matter, as long as you dont get burnt out.  Since you only take one class a week, this doesnt sound like a danger.  Muay Thai goes well with just about anything, and especially JKD, so I would highly recommend you take that up, if only for a night or two a week in addition to OJKD.



Dont blow off other arts, though.  You listed sports as a major hobby/interest.  Tae Kwon Do is often looked down on by practitioners of JKD, and if you agree with that view, you can still enjoy it.  Just look at it as a sport and less of a martial art.  Itll really build your physical skills, from endurance and conditioning to helping sharpen your attributes of speed, timing, etc.  



If youre seeking training partners, try throwing up flyers seeking just that at gyms or local colleges.  They might have material to contribute, and youll actually have a chance to practice techniques with a live partner, something emphasized in JKD (rather than katas).



Mr. Holland suggested videos, though they also can make you feel rushed with the material, as you lamented.  But fitting a lot into a single tape or class session can be very good, as it really gives you your moneys worth.  Your teacher isnt wasting the majority of the class warming up but instead is trying to make your trip worth it.  Sounds like he wants you to learn, giving a lot of techniques you can work on outside of class.  And for what its worth, driving an hour each way is something many people do, either out of desperation or when the right teacher is found.



Id suggest training with both the OJKD instructor once a week as well as more regularly with the JKD teacher.  I cant imagine either teacher would have a problem with you attending the other school, and if one does, Id be wary of training with that person anymore.


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Aug 23, 2004)

Private training is an excellent method of learning, you have the instructor right there with u.  As a student u are able to have direct training, under your instructor, and his total concentration is on u.  Through private training you can and will develop excellent skill, and be able to get exact feed back on what u need to work on.  I have always trained privatley with most of my instructors and the resaults are amazing.  We are in the information age, so do your home work.  there are alot of videos, and seminars, take part in, and expolre what is out there.  Make the connection, all martial arts are based on movement, and human's Can only move in so many ways......... 

Take time out at home to work on what u have learned the week before, practice, makes perfect.  try and train every day, do something.  Make the effort to learn something new every day, Concept, method or history.  

Look at other systems, and don't worry about getting confused  The martial arts are not about your mind, they are about training the body to react and adapt to movement.  The more options u have the better off u will be.
LEARN THE BASICS, EXPLORE AND EXPAND.....find what works for your body, explore the concepts and see how they relate to your body style, and type.

Remember travelling an hour is nothing for good training, many people travel from different states, and countries to get training.  just keep going explore and for GOD sake...have FUN.............

Just one man's opinion


----------

